# Newborn neck injuries?



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

Hiya,

I have a 2.5 week old and I'm wondering if anyone has any information about what can happen from not supporting a newborn's neck adequately.

I also have a three year old.

I know that their head doesn't snap off and roll across the room if it isn't supported completely, but how would you know if their neck got hurt?

I ask because my 3 year old has experimented with trying to pick up the baby a couple times. (*GASP*). The baby hasn't cried or seemed hurt, but it freaks me out. I guess I'm just looking for reassurance that so long as baby seems fine, no damage was done.

Thanks


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

I've always wondered this myself. Sometimes watching a Baby Story or something, I freak out, cause I see whoever caught the baby lifting it up by it's armpits without supporting the head, and that's *immediately* after the birth. With my lil brother (I was 7 when he was born), you'd think his head would have fallen off if I hadn't supported it, and for the longest time I thought that permanent damage could be done by not supporting the head. But I'd really like to know too. I guess that's a long way of saying I"m lurking on this thread.


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

Just bumping this up higher to see if there are any ideas.

I also pick up my baby under the armpits, her head doesn't seem to fall when I do it.

Hmm. Weird topic.


----------



## akmbloom (Feb 18, 2005)

yeah, I've been wondering this too - a friend came over and picked up my DD - she is a big baby and I think my friend thought she was older than she was (3.5 months at the time) and she sort of hoisted her up onto her hip like you can do with an older baby and DD kinda flopped backwards. She started crying but I think it was mostly from fright - made me terribly anxious (and mad - this friend of mine is a physician's assistant in a mother-baby health clinic!). NOthing seemed to be wrong with her neck in the long run. I watched her vigilantly afterwards.... I don't think she was hurt but I'm curious to know what I might've watched for.


----------



## naturegirl7 (Jan 27, 2005)

This isn't exactly an answer to your question, but it is kinda related....

My son had shoulder dystocia and some *minor* birth trauma - to his neck, right shoulder and right arm. His head DRAMATICALLY tilted/flopped to teh right, and his right arm had a "lag" in comparison to the left.....The medical professions said it was "just" an inflammed nerve and that nothing could be done about it, maybe some physical therapy in teh future if the lag presented any sort of "problems" - Hello, the lag is a problem, isn't it?!
At a month old, I took DS to the chiropractor and thank goodness I did!! The top vertebrae, the one the head sits on and pivots on to look around - was dramatically out of place, tilted out and sideways!!! Made so much sense as to why his head was so tilted, why his arm didn't work right, why he hated nursing if he was laying on that side.... After teh first adjustment - WOW what adifference! He was happier, nursed on that side, and was turning his head around. He was even moving his arm normally!
Of course teh medical doctors NEVER picked up on the trauma to his neck (despite doing Xrays on his neck/shoulders afre birth) - just the lag with his arm - *I* had to point out the funny floppy head thing he had going on, of course to be told nothing was wrong....

I REALLY encourage you to take your little one to see a family chiropractor - everything is moving as they grow, and it is SOOOO important to have those bones in the proper places as they are growing and muscles are developing.

And honestly, I would be really careful about letting your 3 yrold hold/pickup the baby - while I am sure your baby is PERFECTLY FINE I don't think *I* would personally allow it. Holding while sitting on the couch, propped up by pillows is one thing but picking up is quite another! There isn't any support for the baby's fragile neck muscles, and there is a possiblity that the baby coiuld be dropped. My nieces are 8 and 9 and they still have to sit on the couch to hold my son....My SIL did the same thing when the youngest was born (who is almost 3 now)

GL!


----------

